# Children viewpoint of the movies...



## James_SentellFOTR (Jun 21, 2020)

My nephews (age 6 and 7) wanted to watch FOTR recently... so I obliged. They new that all three movies were my favorite movies of all time, so they wanted to see what their uncle always talks about.

They learned what Dwarfs, Hobbits, Elfs and Orcs were. And of course I explained them in child terms, in order for them to understand...

They luckily enjoyed the movie! They were scared at some points, and they were confused at some points as well. BUT! they also thought it was "super duper cool". They thought the orcs were real and actually roaming in the world "back then", which was pretty cute of them to think. They fricken loved the balrog! 

Funny thing was, they thought Frodo, Gandalf and Boromir (instead of Aragorn) were the main characters. Apparantely, Boromir looked "cooler", but oh well Haha. They were quite sad that he died... (as we all were)

Needless to say, they want to watch the other two movies soon! Just thought yall would want to see the viewpoint of a child's opinion on the movies, which can sometimes be quite funny...


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 21, 2020)

My kids were too young to see FotR at the cinema but they were watching all 3 by the time RotK was released. We had read the Hobbit together when they were younger, so they were already familiar with ME, hobbits, dwarves and wizards. They're fun movies for kids as they're scary and exciting, and for most of the characters there is a clear distinction between good and evil. 

When they're that age I think it's good to watch LotR with an adult and talk about what's happening - there are some pretty dark concepts in there, after all. There's plenty of scope there to discuss the themes behind the story.

At that age my sons' favourite character was Gollum. From child's perspective it's easy to see Gollum as just a funny character without fully recognising the pathos/tragedy in his story. They're now in their 20s and their favourite is Theoden, which I guess shows how their understanding has changed as they've grown older. 

Since RotK was released, every year we watch the 3 extended editions together on 3 consecutive evenings - usually in the holiday period between Christmas and New Year, as it's the time when everybody is home (but not without loud complaints about where the heck was Glorfindel, and why Arwen was appearing every 5 minutes, and the character assassination of Faramir, etc, etc 😂 ) It's our Christmas tradition now.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Jun 24, 2020)

I was eleven when I saw Fellowship. Changed my existence.


----------



## rollinstoned (Jun 24, 2020)

The naivety of children is always really interesting. As adults we all really lose that 'unbiased' view point.

When I was a child I thought LOTR was silly. I didn't like Fantasy at all. (Aside from Wizard of Oz & Narnia!)


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Jun 24, 2020)

It's true that kids are largely uncorrupted by things like "critical taste."


----------

